# Grünes, trübes Wasser



## xxHELMUTxx (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo Tierfreunde..

Ich habe da ein problem mit meinem gartenteich und hoffe hier etwas hilfe zu bekommen.. Ich habe viel gelesen, auch in fachgeschäften nachgefragt aber irgendwie traue ich dem händler nicht, der mir eine filteranlage für 700 euro verkaufen will. Ich hatte ca. 1 Jahr einen Folien- Gartenteich. Vor ein paar wochen habe ich diesen durch einen ca. 2500l. - wasseroberfläche ca 3,5 x 2,5 m 80cm tief, ersetzt. das wasser wird mit 11Watt uv-lampe bestrahlt, ein druckfilter ist angeschlossen- 50 watt pumpe 2600l/h. Dazu habe ich einen springbrunnen und ein bachlauf, die ich gelegentlich einschalte.auf den bodengrund habe ich gletscherkies (ca.3-5 cm). Die Uferzone ist mit Ufermatten ausgelegt, Teicherde-die mit einer 2cm Schicht Edelsplitt. Als ich das Wasser eingelassen habe, war es etwas trüb, aber man konnte sehr gut den boden und die einzelnen steine sehen. ich habe es ca. eine woche gefiltert, bevor ich fische eingesetzt hatte ( 7 Goldfische, ein kleiner Stör) nach ungefähr einer woche konnte man zusehen, wie sich das wasser grünlich färbte und trüb wurde. mittlerweile kann man den Boden nicht mehr sehen. Der teich steht bis 12 uhr im schatten, dann wieder so gegen 18 uhr. im fachhandel sagt man es sind schwebealgen. ich habe seit zwei tagen eine stärkere pumpe angeschlossen 6000l/h 120 watt, aber es bringt nichts. ich habe von anfang an einen fehler gemacht, weil ich das wasser mit uv lampe im filter gefiltert habe. kann das dazu geführt haben? ich habe auch vorher keine erfahrung mit gletscherkies oder edelsplit im teich und weiss nicht ob die evtl. das wasser trüben. über jede hilfe bin ich euch dankbar


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*

Der Teich ist viel zu klein für einen Stör. 
Fische setzt man in einen neuen Teich auch erst ein, wenn der Filter einige Wochen läuft, am besten erst im zweiten Jahr. 
Mit der Wasserqualität wirst Du bei dem Verhältnis Fischbesatz / Wassermenge immer Probleme haben. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## xxHELMUTxx (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*

7 kleine goldfische und ein kleiner stör können das wasser nicht so verunreingt haben.. in meinem folienteich war das wasser wesenlich besser und es fasste nur 1400 l - bei gleichem fischbesatz. es ist mir auch klar daß eine woche zu kurz ist, aber die fische waren übergangsweise in einem 400l behälter.


----------



## Inken (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*

Hallo Helmut!

Vielleicht liegt es auch an der Teicherde? Schließlich steckt sie voller Nährstoffe!  
Das war so ziemlich das erste, das ich hier gelernt habe: niemals Teicherde in den Teich!


----------



## framp (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*

Algen entstehen immer wenn Nahrungsüberangebot im Wasser existiert.

Bei meinem Teich habe ich erst nach 3 Jahren klares Wasser bekommen. Es braucht Zeit bis sich Nahrungskonkurrenten der Alge (__ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest, ... ) im Teich etabliert haben.


----------



## Dodi (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*

Hallo Helmut!

:willkommen hier im Forum!

Hast Du den neuen Teich u. Filter mit Schlamm vom alten "geimpft", damit Bakterien vorhanden sind?

Wenn Du den Filter von Vornherein mit UVC-Licht hast laufen lassen, war das der falsche Schritt. In der Regel soll der Filter etwa 3 Wochen "einlaufen", ohne dass UVC hinzugeschaltet ist.

Ich denke auch, dass die Teicherde Schuld an Deinem Problem ist. - Am besten wieder raus damit und neu anfangen.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*

Willkommen 

Auf keinen Fall die Anlage für 700 Euro kaufen
lieber für das Geld Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen Pflanzen!
Ohne Teicherde, sondern in gewaschenen Spielsand oder halt nur in Splitt,
die meisten können das ab (ausnahme __ Lotus und Seerosen)

Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde: 
So ein Teich braucht Zeit, um das Nährstoffangebot abzubauen, 
grünes Wasser hab ich auch ohne ende, da hilft nur Geduld und 
Pflanzen ;-)
Ach ja, und keine Sorge wegen der Fische, die werden das schon überleben
wobei der Stör... naja, artgerecht ist das leider nicht wirklich, 
guck mal bei Wikipedia, was so ein Tier eigendlich braucht

Viele Grüße
Yvonne


----------



## Barbor (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*

Hallo zusammen 
Ich bin auch neu hier lese mich seit einigen Wochen hier durch.
Wir haben seit ca. 4 Jahren einen Teich aber das problem mit dem grünen Wasser ist erst dieses Jahr aufgetreten. Komisch bei unserem Teich ist nur das, das Wasser morgens klar ist und mittags ganz trüb und grün. Vieleicht kann mir jemand dazu etwas sagen.
Gruß Ulrike


----------



## xxHELMUTxx (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*

hallo.. also als erstes bedanke ich mich herzlich für die antworten.. über teicherde habe ich gestern auch gelesen..das ist auf jeden fall ein punkt um den ich mich am wochenende kümmern werde.. ich arbeite leider sehr lange und habe kaum zeit in der woche.. ich habe wasser abgelassen, dass die teicherde praktisch nicht mehr im wasser ist. das wasser wird aber irgendwie nicht sichtbar besser (heute dritter tag). ich habe ca 120l Erde an der Randzone und das ganze sehr sorgfältig mit splitt abgedeckt. naja, dann halt raus damit und spielsand rein.. was soll ich eurer meinung nach mit den gräsern machen, die ich aus dem alten teich habe und die doch schon einen schönen erd-wurzelballen haben? hat jemand auch gletscherkies im gartenteich und kann mir vielleicht sagen ob die trübung davon teilweise kommt?

liebe grüsse - helmut

ps: dodi - ich habe den filter komplett ausgewaschen, weil er während dem umbau eine woche nicht lief. der teich war auch sauber, ehrlichgesagt alles zu steril für ein gesundes biotop. habe auch keinen filterstarter benutzt.. tja, beim nähsten mal wüsste ich es besser..


----------



## Dodi (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*

Hallo Helmut!

Das mit dem Schlamm ist ja auch kein unbedingtes "Muß", es hätte alles nur etwas beschleunigt. 

Filterstarter ist auch nicht unbedingt nötig, es braucht halt alles nur seine Zeit, bis sich ein Gleichgewicht eingestellt hat.

Die Gräser, von den Du sprichst, was haben die denn für einen Erd-Wurzelballen? Ist da wirklich Erde, also Mutterboden dran? Versuche doch, die Wurzeln abzuspülen, so dass so wenig wie möglich von der Erde überbleibt und pflanze sie in den neuen Teich.

Split und Kies sollten vor dem Einbringen in den Teich gründlich gewaschen werden.

Bei Algen jedweder Art helfen nur Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen.

Ich möchte Dir an dieser Stelle noch dieses Thema ans Herz legen. 

Du musst unbedingt viel Geduld haben, bis sich der Teich zu dem entwickelt hat, was Dir vorschwebt.:beeten


----------



## framp (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Schlamm ist ja auch kein unbedingtes "Muß", es hätte alles nur etwas beschleunigt.


Jupp


> Filterstarter ist auch nicht unbedingt nötig, es braucht halt alles nur seine Zeit, bis sich ein Gleichgewicht eingestellt hat.


Leider ist es beim Teich nicht so dass man heute etwas ändert und morgen das Resultat der Änderung sieht. Ein Teich ist ein kompliziertes kybernetisches System mit entsprechenden Verzögerungen. Geduld war die erste Tugend die ich bei meinem Teich lernen musste ;-) hier habe ich mal meine Erfahrungen mit meinem Teich zusammengeschrieben. Im Prinzip steht da auch nur ... Pflanzen - Pflanzen - Pflanzen - und Geduld - Geduld - Geduld ;-)


> Bei Algen jedweder Art helfen nur Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen.


Jupp


----------



## xxHELMUTxx (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*

danke..dieses thema klingt beruhigend und einleuchtend.. ich werde jetzt tun was die spezialisten empfehlen - erde raus, pflanzen kaufen, keine neue filteranlage kaufen, und abwarten.. ich habe ein paar bilder hochgeladen.. die ufermatten sind etwas gräulich - weiss angelaufen nachdem sie getrocknet sind.. für mich sieht das nach kalkablagerung aus..- da geht mir mal wieder der gletscherkies nicht aus dem kopf.. ob der abferbt?.. na, ja.. eine frage hätte ich noch.. ich habe keine sauerstoffpumpe an meinem teich.. wenn ich die ganzen pflanzen in den teich setze, sollte ich trotzdem noch über eine zusätzliche sauerstoffzufuhr nachdenken? welche pflanzen soll ich in den teich setzen? kenne mich da nicht so gut aus.. habe eine seerose in einem ca. 2,5l  korb.. hoffe daß die erde dort keinen ärger macht bei der wassermenge..


----------



## framp (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*

Nachdem es bei mir nur grün war habe ich 1) __ Papageienfeder 2) __ Hornkraut und 3) __ Wasserpest eingesetzt. Gibt aber auch noch diverse andere nährstoffzehrende Pflanzen. Hängt von Deinen Wasserwerten ab welchen Pflanzen es bei Dir gefällt. Einfach mal danach googeln ;-).

3) bekommst Du nicht mehr aus Deinem Teich raus wenn es mal drin ist. Wenn Du nicht regelmäßig in Deinem Teich aufräumst solltest Du die Finger davon lassen ;-)


----------



## Frank (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*

Hallo,

da möchte ich framp zustimmen. 
Vor allem Unterwasserpflanzen sind u. a. für eine gute Wasserqualität unerlässlich. 

Zur __ Wasserpest möchte ich aber nochmal etwas ergänzen:
Wenn im Teich zu wenig Nährstoffe vorhanden ist, was später bei einem eingefahrenen Teich durchaus der Fall sein kann, 
kümmert die Wasserpest und befindet sich wieder auf dem Rückzug.  

Aber nicht nur an Unterwasserpflanzen denken. 
Um eine schöne harmonische Randgestaltung zu bekommen kann man sich auch ruhig nach den entsprechenden Pflanzen für den Uferbereich umsehen.

Nur Seerosen sollte man nicht unbedingt zu den Nährstoff zehrenden Pflanzen zählen.


----------



## mitch (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*

hallo Helmut,



> da geht mir mal wieder der gletscherkies nicht aus dem kopf.. ob der abferbt?..



ich glaube nicht das dir jemand angemalte steine verkauft hat, und wenn etwas kalk sich aus den steinen löst ist das nur gut für die GH / KH 



> KH: Die Karbonathärte beinhaltet alle Karbonate und Hydrogenkarbonate im Wasser, die eigentlich SäureBindungsVermögen heißen müsste.
> 
> GH: Die Gesamthärte des Wassers beinhaltet Karbonate und Hydrogenkarbonate (KH = SBV) sowie Nichtkarbonate wie z.B. Sulfate. Die KH bildet somit einen Teil der GH.



pflanzen für den Teich: z.b. __ Nadelkraut, schimmender __ hahnenfuß, __ wasserpest, __ hornkraut, __ papageienfeder ... 

schau doch mal bei http://www.nymphaion.de/ auf der seite nach dort findest du massig infos über wasserpflanzen

wenn die pflanzen mal wachsen dann werden die algen auch weniger, dauert halt a weng ---> geduld haben ist halt nicht leicht.


----------



## Naturfreund (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*



			
				Barbor schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch bei unserem Teich ist nur das, das Wasser morgens klar ist und mittags ganz trüb und grün. Vieleicht kann mir jemand dazu etwas sagen.


Hallo Ulrike,

vielleicht kommts daher, weil sich das Wasser gegen Mittag sehr stark erwärmen kann und dann die Algen zunehmen. Oder aber weil Fische oder ähnliches am Tag den Untergrund aufwirbeln und über Nacht legt sich alles wieder.


----------



## sister_in_act (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*

hallo

nur eine frage wegen der pflanzen im teich...

besteht nicht die gefahr, daß sich der stör da verheddert und  verendet?

übrigens hatte ich im april auch  für ca 8 tage total trübes wasser, daß sich aber dann von alleine wieder geklärt hat .man konnte täglich ca 20 cm tiefer sehen .

gruß ulla


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*

Hallo Ulla,

Du meinst wirklich, der Helmut hat in seinem 2.500 Liter-Teich einen Stör????  

Nein, dass glaub ich nicht. :beeten 

Das würde er doch bestimmt nicht tun... - er ist doch Tierfreund...


----------



## xxHELMUTxx (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*

Liebe Freunde..
Da komme ich heute aus der Arbeit, bewaffnet mit empfohlener Geduld, denke mir - wirfst mal ein Auge in den Teich.. Ich kann kaum glauben, aber tatsächlich kann ich langsam den Bodengrund sehen .. Es war tatsächlich die Teicherde, die zwar immernoch im Teich ist, allerdings oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche.. Da wird man doch wieder frisch motiviert und freut sich am Wochenende etwas dran zu Arbeiten.. 

Ach zu dem Stör - Ich verspreche daß ich für ihn ein neues Zuhause suche, sobald er seine 35cm erreicht..


----------



## mitch (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*

hallo Helmut,



> Mit Geduld und Spucke fängt man manche Mucke!



wird schon werden   weiter so


----------



## sister_in_act (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*

     

huch sorryyyyyyyyyyy

da hab ich wohl was durcheinandergebracht mit den beiträgen, die ich gelesen habe 

danke aber für den hinweis blumenelse 

beschämd rausschleich..... 

ulla


----------



## sister_in_act (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*



> ich habe es ca. eine woche gefiltert, bevor ich fische eingesetzt hatte ( 7 Goldfische, ein kleiner Stör) nach ungefähr einer woche konnte man zusehen, wie sich das wasser grünlich färbte und trüb wurde.



also....mir fehlen die worte...
hab ich mich denn doch nicht vertan!


@ helmut
ich frage dich mal allen ernstes: wie kann man einen stör, der in glasklarem, fließendem wasser lebt , in einen ententeich setzen??
hast du gewußt wie groß der wird ?
ich glaube hier im archiv gibts eine menge material darüber...
wenn du da mal reinschauen würdest ..

gruß sister


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*



			
				xxHELMUTxx schrieb:
			
		

> Ach zu dem Stör - Ich verspreche daß ich für ihn ein neues Zuhause suche, sobald er seine 35cm erreicht..



Brauchste nicht machen, Helmut, weil der Dir längst vorher aus dem Teich gesprungen ist und Du ihn entweder tot auf dem Rasen findest, oder andere Tiere ihn vor Dir finden. 
Und darauf wette ich eine Kiste Bier (und garantiere für die Rettung von 1qm Regenwald). 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf 

P.S. Lies einfach mal, was andere Leute so mit Stören erlebt haben. 
Das sind Super tolle Tiere, aber eben für sehr sehr große Teiche.


----------



## Barbor (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*

Hallo

das mit Stör finde ich garnicht so schlimm, habe im meinem Teich seit ca. 4 Jahren einen Stör . Klar ist der recht groß geworden aber der fühlt sich wohl. Das mit dem springen habe ich noch nicht gesehen.

Gruß Ulrike


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*

Hallo Ulrike, 

mit Dir hab ich aber nicht gewettet  

Da Du ja auch 60 % mehr Teichvolumen hast, wette ich mit Dir auch erst ab 56 cm.

Spaß beiseite, nicht immer geht alles schief, was eigentlich schief gehen müsste. Aber ein idealer Lebensraum für einen STör sieht deutlich anders aus als 4000 liter Gartenteich. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Barbor (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*

Hallo Wolf 

Sicher hast du  mit der größe vom Teich recht. Leider hat man mir nicht gegesagt das der Stör sich nicht an die größe des Teiches stört und munter drauf los wächst. 
Also eigentlich weiß ich das mein Teich zu klein ist, aber mein Mann weigert sich den Teich zu vergrößern.  

Gruß Ulrike


----------



## xxHELMUTxx (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*

Liebe Freunde..
also mein wasser ist wieder eine ganze ecke klarer geworden.. ich kann schon deutlich den kies am bodengrund sehen.
zu dem stör - mir ist klar, welche größe die tiere im natürlichen lebensraum erreichen. ich weiß auch daß ich mich von meinem irgendwann verabschieden muß.. - doch jetzt macht er noch einen fröhlichen eindruck.. wenn er größer wird, kommt er in einen großen teich und ich hole mir wieder einen mini stör.. ich bin sicher, er fühlt sich gut bei mir.. mit seinem lebensraum beschäftige ich mich in letzter zeit mehr als mit meinem  ..


----------



## chromis (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*



> wenn er größer wird, kommt er in einen großen teich und ich hole mir wieder einen mini stör..


schreien sollten sie können, ich wünsch's mir immer wieder


----------



## sister_in_act (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*



> schreien sollten sie können, ich wünsch's mir immer wieder



Ich auch !


----------



## alexander1 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*

OMG seit ihr verrückt.Das ist fast schon Skandal.Fast schon so schlimm wie die Japsen und die Russen die sie brutal aufschneiden ohne Betäubung und denn Kavier rausschneiden und die Armen ficher wieder ins Wasser werfen.M
an kann stören nicht ansehen ob sie fröhlich sind!
Tue deinem stör was gutes und geb ihn ab.
Das dich dieser Fisch interresiert kann ich verstehen..aber wenn du willst das es ihm gut geht dann besorg ihn einen see oder einen Teich.
Im baumarkt haben sie jetzt mal wieder Waxdick und die kleinen tuen mir nur noch leid.Die meisten Leute wissen gar nicht umwas für tolle Bewohner unserer Erde es sich handelt und lassen sie bei 4000.sogar40.000l ist für einen stör nicht optimal verrecken.Aber ich geb dir mal einen guten Rat lese dir mal die Fachbeiträge von Stu_FISHING die glaub ich Frank reingetellt hat durch.Ich weiß das euch oder dir der stör ans Herz wächst doch ihr muesst diese fische vergessen oder ihr baut euch einen Teich mit einer hohen Literanzahl!und den ganzen sachen die ein stör brauch das steht aber auch bei Donau __ störe.
Ich selber halte auch zwei sibirische Störe in meinem teich mehr sollte man auch nicht haben.


----------



## alexander1 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*

ps:warum reden wir überhaupt darüber?Das Thema hatten wir doch schon so oft.
gruß alex


----------



## xxHELMUTxx (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*

hallo zusammen.. ich habe lange nicht geantwortet, weil ich viel um die ohren hatte.. ich habe euch versprochen zu berichten, wenn ich die erde durch sand ersetze... es  war eine sch.... arbeit.. aber es ist fertig. das wasser ist wirklich sehr klar. es ist zwar etwas grün, aber klar.. ich hoffe daß die pflanzen sich gut im sand entwickeln.. im moment sieht alles noch super aus.. wasser ist bis obenhin gefüllt.. ich werde noch ein paar tage warten und dan stelle ichg wieder auf meine 50watt pumpe um. bei gelegenheit stelle ich hier neue fotos ein dann hat man hier ein vorher/nachher effekt - was natürlich nur den spezialisten diesen forums zu verdanken ist


----------



## alexander1 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grünes, trübes Wasser*

und den stör lässte drin?


----------

